# LGB 28171



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2019)

Trying to find out which engine the LGB 28171 needs?? Anyone?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Take a look and match it.

motors


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have changed a few motors. I need to see the engine and the motor to assist. In order to do that you need ten posts under your belt before you can upload pictures.

28171 is a Santa Claus engine. On an LGB search Two engines came up as prototype. Basically they are the same but have different logos. Do you have a powered tender? That is why sight on is so important.

The motor is the same a short shaft E 126050 a common engine. The engine is available at many places. For under $60 bucks. 
Sight unseen I cannot guarantee it

This link to diagram

This is why the manual is so important because it has the part numbers.


----------



## Bryan8787 (7 d ago)

Did you ever figure out which motor to purchase?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He never came back to read post #3.


----------

